# Kerry Beagle, Worcs



## Sashieboo (Nov 24, 2008)

On behalf of Friends Of The Animals i'm fostering a beautiful Kerry Beagle boy called Rommel, he's 6 and his previous owner had him from a puppy, unfortunately she was moving house and was unable to take him with her.

He's such a placid and well behaved dog, great with other dogs, cats and children!!! He walks fabulously on the lead and is a little star. If your interested in adopting Rommel please fill in Friends of the Animals - Pre Adoption Form


----------



## UncleOllie (Nov 9, 2008)

Hes gorgeous!! Wish i could have him but ive got 4 dogs now and i think thats enough for me!! Im sure he will find a lovely home soon hes lush.


----------



## Sashieboo (Nov 24, 2008)

He's fab isn't he, such an easy dog to foster *swoons*


----------

